
Internet tracking has moved beyond cookies - peteretep
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/internet-tracking-has-moved-beyond-cookies/
======
red_admiral
It's about time browsers shipped with an option to lock down a standard set of
fonts.

~~~
bitwize
That you're one of the few assholes who don't accept custom fonts is
potentially useful tracking information. Forbidding _any_ custom fonts is a
non-option; the Web belongs to designers now, and they will certainly raise a
fuss if they are not allowed fine-grained control over typography.

~~~
coldtea
> _Forbidding any custom fonts is a non-option;_

Actually it's a very valid option, works well for 99.9% of the websites, and
fuck designers.

~~~
spdustin
That's not a very inclusive or productive thing to say, please don't do that.

------
martinko
Any good firefox plugins that can spoof installed fonts and other trackable
info?

~~~
clydethefrog
privacytools.io imo has the best documentation of which add-ons and about
config settings you should use while using Firefox for better privacy.

~~~
gcp
They list the battery API in Firefox, but that is actually whitened exactly to
prevent user tracking.

------
VOYD
or you could just not spend your entire life connected on the internet.

